# Enter in einer Form mit mehreren Submits



## Wyvern (12. Jan 2007)

Hi

Ich habe eine Form, in der es mehrere Textfelder, mit je einem korrespondierenden Submit Button gibt. Wird innerhalb dieser Form nun irgendwo mal "Enter" gedrückt, so wird immer der erste Submitbutton der Form ausgelöst, obwohl das (in 95% der Fälle) gar nicht beabsichtigt ist. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den "Enter" in der Form entweder komplett zu unterdrücken(ins leere laufen zu lassen) oder alternativ den "Enter" sogar auf den korrespondierenden Submit zu lenken? 

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Wyvern (12. Jan 2007)

Ach ja, JavaScript sollte nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## Wyvern (15. Jan 2007)

Keiner ne Idee?

Mir würde es auch schon weiterhelfen, wenn mir einer sagen kann, daß das definitiv nicht möglich ist.


----------

